# 48x24x24 120 gallon light question



## crf50hugo (May 26, 2009)

It's been about over two years since my last post ,I had a 50 gallon tank with a 150 hqi now I have moved and was able to get 120 gallon with overflow/dry box combo and oak stand as well as a sump and external pump for $350. I forgot a custom sealife dual 96 watt light. Needless to say I scored. I got it set up with 90 pounds of florite and 100 pounds of pea gravel number 3. My question is that I don't want to use the custom sealife light and want to go with my old 150hqi set up. Is this considered a low light tank. I also know that the spot light effect will happen but I like the lower light at the ends of the tank. I'll put a picture when I get home.
Thanks


----------



## crf50hugo (May 26, 2009)

here is video


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

I sure hope you are a tall guy. That is a real tough tank to access the middle of. To answer your question, yes, you would have a very low light tank. It is really going to depend on what type of plants you most wish to put in your new tank. Most anubias and some crypts would seem your most obvious choices but most people do not want that kind of limitation on such a big tank. 

That is a tough tank to light well and you will really have to put some serious thought into your aquascaping firstly. Whether you go with the light the tank came with or your halide, you will still have a very low light tank. Is there any way you can use the two systems together since it is 24" front to back? Even with that combo you still will be just over 2 watts per gallon (108W + 150W on a 120 gal)and still limited to mainly deeper green and beginner type plants. You did not mention the size of the sump. When talking T-5s, you are looking at likely at least 6 bulbs in order to pick up any real light allowing you to have some of the reds, purples and brighter green plants as that is what it will take to put you up around 3 WPG and distribute the light somewhat evenly. 

When talking halides, the problem I am seeing out there these days is availibility of halide bulbs in the 6.5K spectrum (or there abouts), be it single ended, double ended or screw-in types, not much is being offered these days. It is getting harder and harder to find halide bulbs in the plant spectrums and I do not know that there is anything out there in the speectrum you would need over 175 watts. Going with a pair of 175 is likely your only real halide alternative and Hamilton is still making bulbs for those fixtures (150 and 175W). Cora-Life also makes a 150 watt bulb that is the 6.7K spectrum but my plants do not seem to like it as much as the Hamiltons. If you go the cheap route for now you can get just another 150 watt halide so that will bring you close to that 3 wpg realm but I think you are going to loose a lot of light around the far edges of your tank with going that low. One way or another you are looking some serious bucks to light a tank of those dimensions in any kind of a balanced manner. You are not only trying to power debth but width. I'd do some research before plunking down your hard earned money in addition to planning out your aquascape carefully. 

Good Luck


----------

